# Jen vs Audi A4



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This isnt the whole car granted but I was just having a test prior to doing the whole car 

So tonight I tried out some new stuff I got, so armed with my Spin Doctor a range of CG Hex Pads I got to work with trying to a wee test patch on the Audi just to see how hard its going to be to make perfect 

So this is how the area started (on purpose choose the worse spot on the boot, its going into Audi tomorrow for some work so no need to do the whole area incase they ruin all the hard work!)










This was me just playing about with different pads and compounds, bare with me as I havent done a car in a while.

So I started with a White Hex pad with megs 105, this didnt really do much so tried with a Yellow Hex pad with the same megs 105 this time yeah I could see a change but wasnt massive...!










So I opted for trusty old Menzerna products and these worked a treat, but I need to go over it twice followed by a megs 205 to refine it.










Sadly to say I think it will need at least hits on each panel just to remove the swirls but should be worth all the hard work in the end 

What do you think?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

done a great job, keep up the work.

Kind regards

Trip tdi.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Good result Jen, she is a bit swirly :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Cheers folks, its going to be one of these jobs that im going to get alot of satisfaction doing  kinda thinking I might give the whole car a go myself instead of letting Robert loose on it but im a girl and hold the right to change my mind!


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job, VAG paint is a tough nut to crack, very very time consuming, I hated dong my dads but worth it in the end


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jen


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks good and a good improvement, a little more time and am sure you will achieve some better results, just tried some cg scratch n swirl be gone with a orange hex pad and was suprised it only needed 2 hits over the whole car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done...:thumb:
Looking forward to the follow ups...:wave:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

couped said:


> Looks good and a good improvement, a little more time and am sure you will achieve some better results, just tried some cg scratch n swirl be gone with a orange hex pad and was suprised it only needed 2 hits over the whole car.


Do you think the paint work was as bad at my A4? im happy to hear suggestions if its going to cut down the time I need to spend on the car!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> Nicely done...:thumb:
> Looking forward to the follow ups...:wave:


Cheers matey :thumb: pics are rubbish as i only had my iphone to take some pics! Looking to spend all weekend on it to get it ready for inters :thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks  kinda pleased with the test panel, even happier with myself that I cant be accused of having Rob do the work for me saying he is many miles away


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Jen.what can I say...WOW!!!! it looks totally amazing....can`t wait to see the completed article...now where`s me bloody muesli:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good lass.. now get cracking with the rest will ye... were waiting here eh..

will get more pleasure doing it yourself than letting robert do it 
dont take the lazy way out


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

If any car product companies are out there reading this and want me to test there products on the perfect paint :lol: pm me for my address ill be happy to test it around the car


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Massive difference. What do you think of the spin Docter then ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha you chancer..

i like your style...

can i say the same...free samples always welcome 
pm me and you can send me as much free stuff as the postie can carry :lol:
not you jen.. :lol: scared to think what kind of samples ann summers send out :lol: 12" samples im guessing :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> Massive difference. What do you think of the spin Docter then ?


Spin Doctor is ok, for me being a girl its kinda heavy but i found the controls easy and simple to use :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha you chancer..
> 
> i like your style...
> 
> ...


hey I dont work and I have the perfect paint to test it on haha no need to get a scrubbing pad to ruin the paint, the previous owner did the hard work for me!! haha


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:
i dont work either... i swear... atleast thats what my mate tells me(we work together :lol he claims he does it all.

i have access to a very swirly(And i mean VERY :lol mazda thats 10years old.. plenty of scratches and dents.. for anyone wanting to test things :lol:

yes i went for an unscrupulous plug in your thread :lol: and im not sorry


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> i dont work either... i swear... atleast thats what my mate tells me(we work together :lol he claims he does it all.
> 
> i have access to a very swirly(And i mean VERY :lol mazda thats 10years old.. plenty of scratches and dents.. for anyone wanting to test things :lol:
> ...


I have boobies which will sway they decission


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> I have boobies which will sway they decission


oooh boobies... what was that address again ill send all my detailing gear :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

But on a serious note I'm wondering if there is stronger polishes out there as the paint work is seriously bad :-( to get the finish tonight I went over the area prob five hits?! Is that normal in these cases?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone? can anyone suggest any other polish i could use that is proven to work to narrow down my time polishing this car, as it stands its going to take possible 2 full days to correct the paint


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

p1 with a wool pad is excellent for me... your a bit far or you could have borrowed the gtech wool pad and p1

fast cut plus with a dot of ultrafina for added working time works well.
i can send you some fast cut plus if you want to try it.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Not at all anything boob related drawing me to this thread! :doublesho

Just tackling my R36 which i recently purchased and the swirling is
almost as Bad i must admit. Not confident enough to tackle it myself tho.

Good work though and interested to see the final result - keep us informed :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Anyone? can anyone suggest any other polish i could use that is proven to work to narrow down my time polishing this car, as it stands its going to take possible 2 full days to correct the paint


I used Menzerna 203s and a White Hexlogic pad with a Das6 and had no bother on my Panther Black Ford Paint. One hit and it was nearly perfect for my first go.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

jen i have plenty of p1 and fast cut plus, if you give me your address i will send some up and you can try it,

im sure rob will say to get scholl.. he seems to be using it a lot now :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> I used Menzerna 203s and a White Hexlogic pad with a Das6 and had no bother on my Panther Black Ford Paint. One hit and it was nearly perfect for my first go.


ford and audi are worlds apart mate.

audi paint going on what im told(that its similar to bmw and other german marques) is like trying to polish a brick to a glossy finish :lol:

funny enough it looks like the a4's previous owner used a brick instead of a sponge to wash the car :lol:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just on route to aboyne so results to come


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So spent a good few hours just on the bonnet this afternoon. Got all the time in the world so taking my time and plus Robert said he will spend a good few days on the car so im trying to lighten up the load so to speak!

So I started with this  









And finished with 

















Even my dog got involved









What you think so far?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fabulous and love the 'detailing dog' too :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks alot better.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great Jen.

Why not try Wolfs polish's? They seem to get good reviews at the minute.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

I would try other products, but at the moment funds are tight so can only spend so much on detailing stuff. But its a brand i will be giving a go in the near future


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> im sure rob will say to get scholl.. he seems to be using it a lot now :thumb:


He prob will :lol: im just starting the work he will finish it off when he has free time but he is really busy just now with one thing or another...



bero1306 said:


> I used Menzerna 203s and a White Hexlogic pad with a Das6 and had no bother on my Panther Black Ford Paint. One hit and it was nearly perfect for my first go.


I think ford paint is quite soft in comparison but thats just going on what ive read, i could be wrong



samuir1974 said:


> Just tackling my R36 which i recently purchased and the swirling is almost as Bad i must admit. Not confident enough to tackle it myself tho.
> 
> Good work though and interested to see the final result - keep us informed :thumb:


This job is very frightening especially for me as the last car I did had already been machined a couple of times by Rob so I wasnt really doing much correction as I tended to clean it like a "pro" or else i was in the dog house :lol: but if i can do this you can :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> jen i have plenty of p1 and fast cut plus, if you give me your address i will send some up and you can try it,


Ah that would be ace if you could do that, i would need to owe you one thou :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

should have some small bottles somewhere to send some up.

pm me your address and ill get it sent tommorow.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

The last pics looked spot on. I was working on an black A4 today that had seen a lot of auto car washes so had heavy swirling, and it looked grey and scratched to hell (08 plate as welll!) Both Scholl concepts S17+ and the black and white spider pad and S3 gold with a cutting pad both worked very well.
I've got a couple of the wolfs polishes and like them a lot too... Especially the jeweller for finishing down because it goes for ages, but not got round to using my WP-5N yet on VAG paint....


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Look good, what combo did you end up using or it the mez orange+203 done multiple times?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

mishy said:


> Look good, what combo did you end up using or it the mez orange+203 done multiple times?


Ended up using a mix of megs 105 & Mez (grey/black label) high cut (not sure of name tbh its in the boot) on a Yellow Hex pad for 3 hits.

Then I switched on the megs 205 for 1 hit using a black hex pad.

I applied the pre-wax cleanser Auto Finesse, Rejuvenate on another black hex pad using the rotary.

And to finish it off I applied 2 layers of hard candy :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Look forward to some after pictures.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work 

Cracking reflection shots.

Look forward to seeing the whole car done. 

Dan


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Planning on spending most of Sunday on it so fingers crossed I'll have a finished project by then


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Good job Jen! Is that misano red? 
I have a misano red audi and thinks its a bit of a weird colour. It's metallic but you would think so at first glance.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure to honest the paint is that bad it's hard to tell, I was lead to believe it is but tbh it's that bad I think it's just matt red :S I dont see any fleck in the paint, and I've never seen one up close before to see. Will need to check the manual with the spec etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

suberb correction there, welldone on your efforts, VAG paint sometimes can be a hard nut to crack at times.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice job Jen, get on with the rest & give us a good write up tp read


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Currently laid up with tonsillitis but I will hopefully spend sat and Sunday on it up at the garage got a few mods to do to it also so will hopefully get it all done and a write up together so you "pros" can rip me apart


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well tonight I spent another "few" hours working on the car using the new lake country pads i picked up from Polished Bliss.

So the technique tonight was:-

Purple Wool pad with 105 working between speeds of 1500-1800
Orange pad with 105 working between speeds of 1500-1800
Crimson pad with 205 working between 1200-1500

This system worked really well, I would say its giving me perhaps 90% correction :thumb:

So because of the time I was working and being alone I didnt get many pics but here are a few (sorry for awful pics I only had my iPhone) but the car is only 3/4 the way done so tomorrow night ill that along the DSR and get some proper pics of the finished car :argie:

Back quarter panel

























Swirly waxy hell 









Looks better in person









What i was greeted to when i opened the roller doors - where did the night go?! OMG its 4am  









Going home


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My a4 is also bad but it is black. Im looking to correct in sept withthe help o a fellow DW'er. I have cheated a little in the mean time by using a glaze and black hex pad then sealed wth egp.

Very nice finish there hats off to you.

you should rename yourself the mid night detailer


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Midnight detailer haha it's I'm not a detailer thou! And only doing this at night time cause 1. I don't work and 2. I have access to a industrial unit which operates 24hrs but it's dead from 10pm onwards :lol: 

Can't wait to see it in the day light still in bed and going back to sleep thou! Got to bed at half five am


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking great Jen


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you  it's my first three stage correction and it was red audi hard paint so I'm rather chuffed with myself


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car looks nice....well done!

Not sure about the all night detailing though! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Cuey I'm not sure about it either! And now getting up cause I'm excited to know what it's like in the sunlight (well the passenger side anyhoo haha)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok couldnt resist saying its actually dry but saying that timing was right its just started to rain 

anyhoo a couple of day time reflection shots 

Bonnet









Passenger Side









Boot


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice reflection shots jen.

good work.

i have a feeling pic 3 will be popular :lol: not sure why 

love the mickey/mini mouse troosers..


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mickey mouse rocks my socks


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Midnight detailer haha it's I'm not a detailer thou! And only doing this at night time cause 1. I don't work and 2. I have access to a industrial unit which operates 24hrs but it's dead from 10pm onwards :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to see it in the day light still in bed and going back to sleep thou! Got to bed at half five am


I might be picking this up wrong, but you dont work, but you have a 3.0 V6 Audi Convertible?

Do tell the secret......


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well managed to finish the car off tonight but I'll get proper pics tomorrow as long as it's dry!

Anyhoo here's some more pics


































Woo a proper reflection... Can't wait for day light!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Grommit said:


> I might be picking this up wrong, but you dont work, but you have a 3.0 V6 Audi Convertible?
> 
> Do tell the secret......


Would it also shock you to learn my flat is all paid for aswell teeheehee... I've just worked very hard since I was 17 (profession is the what do you do thread) and made some very very good property choices through the years, it's been hard and emotional but worth it to be mortgage free at the age of 27. I'm 30 now but because of illness I have been off work since sept last year while I receive treatment.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Got to hand it too you, you have done a very nice job..


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Would it also shock you to learn my flat is all paid for aswell teeheehee... I've just worked very hard since I was 17 (profession is the what do you do thread) and made some very very good property choices through the years, it's been hard and emotional but worth it to be mortgage free at the age of 27. I'm 30 now but because of illness I have been off work since sept last year while I receive treatment.


Same here except the illness bit. I bought houses when they were 25k and sold them for over £100k. We dont have a mortgage either..........and before anyone says anything, no i don't claim anything on the dole or whatever it's called now 

Lovely job on the car Jen. I thought, are they boobies on the last shot and then saw the other comment and thought ah yes, boobies :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

boobies...... mmmmmm

:argie:

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> nice reflection shots jen.
> 
> good work.
> 
> ...


im glad you posted this i would not seen it otherwise i scrolled back  i was more concerned with how close your keys were after all that effort jen! :doublesho and wait for the thread popularity to increase dramatically


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work.

I like a red motor. 

I think the boobies might have a chance for the June DW comp!! lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I never thought about that while selecting a pic for the comp, was going to try get a better one today if it's not raining and swap it as the one I have up Isnt great but weather just now is awful :-( 

But England is supposed to be amazing for Inters again woo hoo...


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well done Jen it look really good


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I do hope that 'body parts' aren't going to feature regularly in the showroom reflection shots.

We could be in for some right thrills Jen :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great Jen :thumb: But put those boobs away, you tart!!! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I do hope that 'body parts' aren't going to feature regularly in the showroom reflection shots.
> 
> We could be in for some right thrills Jen :lol::lol::lol:





cotter said:


> Looking great Jen :thumb: But put those boobs away, you tart!!! :lol:


oi!! ssshhh the two of you.. if shes got it flaunt it i say


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> oi!! ssshhh the two of you.. if shes got it flaunt it i say


Ha, i meant that you lot might start getting your 'non-detailing tackle' out :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

fantastic.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I think i have walked in on the wrong thread here. Craig are you dribbling


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok still raining on and off so managed to get a couple of photos 

Boot lid 









Passenger side 

















Bonnet 









Finished product


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Who loves the beading?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic motor and great work, Stunningly Lovely curvaceous Body work..:thumb:

Great stuff even getting the beading pics out...:thumb:

The Roof down really emphasises the Curves.

You will be stuck with just trying a new wax each week now...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car looks good... nice work Jen!

:thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliements, so happy with the car now it was hard work but worth it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Fantastic motor and great work, Stunningly Lovely curvaceous Body work..:thumb:
> 
> The Roof down really emphasises the Curves.


yes the top down.. it normally does show of the curves 

great work jen..
you must be pleased!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so a week has gone by and oh my days its still raining on & off... so as soon as its dry im going to get some ace pics but so far here you go!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So tonight I popped out to grab something out the car to find something all over the bonnet and actually every single panel! Looked like bird poop, not sure if it tasted like bird poop as i actually never tested it but im assuming it was bird poop!!!

So popped up to the garage, took the power washer over it and snow foamed it dried it down and popped it inside to see what damage there was

Well its burnt the paintwork  think the only way to get the bonnet back to shiny shiny again is to wet sand it  and this something i will NOT be trying so im now very very sad  

Ill get some pics taken tomorrow to show the damage


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get prism on it :lol:

wet sanding isn't as hard as it looks.. but its not something to take on lightly at the same time lol..

shame about the damage after all your hard work


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> get prism on it :lol:
> 
> wet sanding isn't as hard as it looks.. but its not something to take on lightly at the same time lol..
> 
> shame about the damage after all your hard work


Already sent the puppydog text so hope it works 

I had a quick go over the bonnet and didnt make a difference, dulled it down but but you can still see the damage I really really am disheartened so much so I want a air gun *bang bang stupid seagull dies* :wall::wall:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

You need to show us all pics.....im quite interested in how bad this is meant to be !


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> You need to show us all pics.....im quite interested in how bad this is meant to be !


Ill get pics when its sunny outside, I forgot to get up at the garage.

Enough  remember that bonnet we got from the scrap place in england? the green one? like that but on red. It was that hard (the bird poop i struggled to get it off, in the end had to use tardis and even that struggled!!) I ran out of things to try 

There was no bird poop on the car at 7pm... but it was so warm outside and my car was facing south with the sun on the bonnet  I think im going to go have a ice pole try cheer myself up and *turn that frown upside down...*


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Cracking work!
*Sorry to hear that a stupid sh*te hawk spoilt all your work. I have left my car in Aberdeen, bet it has been mega pooped on by the time I get back


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

GrahamKendall said:


> Cracking work!
> *Sorry to hear that a stupid sh*te hawk spoilt all your work. I have left my car in Aberdeen, bet it has been mega pooped on by the time I get back


Not bad for a girl with zero help or on hand guidance  can't think of many other females that could do the same so I'm very happy with my achievement 

As for the hawks I would lie but I have seem some crazy art work by them of late specially over the past three days! Including a lovely silver Audi R8 which looked a dirty grey/cream colour from one angle and my neighbour oh my days no idea where she parks but she has had one patch of bird poop on her car now for god knows how long (cotter if your reading same car that I pointed to you prob two months back now) and tbh I was going to wash it but scared what could be underneath Barr the possibility of bare metal!!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Not bad for a girl with zero help or on hand guidance  can't think of many other females that could do the same so I'm very happy with my achievement
> 
> As for the hawks I would lie but I have seem some crazy art work by them of late specially over the past three days! Including a lovely silver Audi R8 which looked a dirty grey/cream colour from one angle and my neighbour oh my days no idea where she parks but she has had one patch of bird poop on her car now for god knows how long (cotter if your reading same car that I pointed to you prob two months back now) and tbh I was going to wash it but scared what could be underneath Barr the possibility of bare metal!!!


i think them arty birds are from paris


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh my days, no my neighbours isnt that bad BUT i did see a new BMW M3 in black looking a bit like that all over the bonnet! 

*bang bang* thats what i say...


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Just browsing through this thread and accidentally pressed the 'thanks' button sorry about that.

Had the very same thing happen to a Mercedes I detailed recently so bad I had to wet sand each individual mark and machine polish again.

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

We live near the RSPB HQ and its main UK sanctuary, my neighbours have fruit trees, my car is black....you can imagine the fun I have! 

Be good to see a pic of the damage

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

RedCloudMC said:


> We live near the RSPB HQ and its main UK sanctuary, my neighbours have fruit trees, my car is black....you can imagine the fun I have!
> 
> Be good to see a pic of the damage
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Mark I dread to think  I now wish I still had my white car :lol: it was easy to keep clean :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

*Picture update*

Ok so the sun isnt out (shock) so I struggled to see what I was seeing under the lights of the garage last night so maybe I freaked out too soon?! well I will pop up again tonight and see if i was seeing things or not, but I wasnt the only one who could see it, Stu, Rob & Gordon all saw the damage as they came over to see what i was cursing at 

Anyhoo here are some pics (iPhone pics mind you) of how the car is looking :argie:

Bootlid









Bonnet

















And rest of the car


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Now all i need is some rain so i can see how the beading is, as i treated it to some red mist today


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

She's looking fine with all your efforts now. A lovely car and colour :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So i posted the wrong pics of the reflection earlier (non hd version) so here you go...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice camera work, it makes it all worth the effort doesn't it :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

not bad for a iPhone4  cant wait to get my camera back from my mum (who borrowed it months ago) and get some proper pics up!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I've taken some great shots with mine considering it's a phone... Even in dark environments, don't knock it compared to other phones lol. 

I've just got a dslr yesterday, but just fumbling through the controls and instructions at the moment.... :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thought i would update thou 

After all my hard work getting it shiny my neightbour washed it and covered it in swirls again SOOO i ended up spending most the day yesterday on my car fixing it up again, this time i cheated thou... and did certain bits of the car and left other not so important panels - simply cause i have a problem with my hands just now.

Anyway tomorrow at the show ill get some better pics but here she is wearing some Wolfs BodyWrap 










Not the chrome is disappearing 









Thought this would show the depth


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Wolf protects yet another German masterpiece :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry about the rubbish photos... the ****eberry isnt the best even with the 5mp camera


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looking shiny. now, educate that neighbour of yours.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That'll be Audi paint for ya - Hard as nails

Nice job


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Jenjen :wave:

Great work! :thumb:

What Menzerna product did you use to get that last finish??
I'm also using Meguiars with no joy. German (Hard paint).


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I used Megs 105 & 205 on lake country pads  for the main detail but to fix the neighbours handy work i used Auto Finesse Revj on a red final polish pad on the rotary at low speeds


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

So which one of those products should I use to get the swirls and scratches out of a silver beemer considering I have #80 and #83 ??


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Demetri said:


> So which one of those products should I use to get the swirls and scratches out of a silver beemer considering I have #80 and #83 ??


Pass but im sure a pro will come along and help you out


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW!! I've just looked up the #105 that a very high cut compound.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Having seen the car in the flesh today, I have to say it looks absolutely amazing - Jen has done a fantastic job on it :buffer:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Get some gloves on lady if it's skin problem... If not I'll shut up :lol:

Looking good though :thumb:

I'd still sway towards a nuba for red though (even if it's over the wolfs after curing for wet look)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a bad wrist from a broken wrist a few years back and ive upset it a bit plus i have blisters on the back of my hands from stress  so its been hard going yesterday and today

But thank you for all the comments


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Demetri said:


> So which one of those products should I use to get the swirls and scratches out of a silver beemer considering I have #80 and #83 ??


I'd skip em both (No offense to megs!) But go for S17+ by scholl and different pads. There is a great informative thread on here if you search....


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JenJen said:


> I have a bad wrist from a broken wrist a few years back and ive upset it a bit plus i have blisters on the back of my hands from stress  so its been hard going yesterday and today
> 
> But thank you for all the comments


Ouch, then take it easy! I have a few aches from old breaks and got told if you get it warmed through before you do anything that would aggravate it, it will be loads better and it is.... They only bother me now in winter when you can't get away from the cold.... The blisters bit Jen! Hope it's nothing you can't deal with and get away from.... Nothing worse than stress!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

RuFfBoY said:


> I'd skip em both (No offense to megs!) But go for S17+ by scholl and different pads. There is a great informative thread on here if you search....


Just found it.... Read through....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212533


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Car looks superb Jen and much kudos for the great correction! :thumb:

Enjoy tomorrow! 

Alan W


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

stunning look to the car after you had worked your magic,
impressed (and i dont like red cars !)

feel free to pop down and do mine Anytime  ,,heck id even make the cuppa's


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Car looks superb Jen and much kudos for the great *correction*! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow!
> 
> Alan W


lol Alan you try saying that after a beer or two :doublesho


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Guys the paint work isnt perfect - but its looking better than it did  

thank you for your comments thou, put a smile on my face


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> lol Alan you try saying that after a beer or two :doublesho


:lol: or some more of that Absinthe we had last night!

I'm just glad you didn't edit my quote! 

Alan W


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> :lol: or some more of that Absinthe we had last night!
> 
> I'm just glad you didn't edit my quote!
> 
> Alan W


Absinthe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho:devil::thumb:

No, thought better of that


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi RuFfBoy

Just had a read through S17 sounds good I may go for it. Do you think it will do the job for me? I am still new at this game.
Also...should I still use the Megs pads as I got them with my DA as i don't want to throw them out.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Hi RuFfBoy
> 
> Just had a read through S17 sounds good I may go for it. Do you think it will do the job for me? I am still new at this game.
> Also...should I still use the Megs pads as I got them with my DA as i don't want to throw them out.


I don't want to hijack Jens thread (Sorry Jen!)

Are you using a DA? If so, it will be a long job with beemer paint  Any pads will work with s17 but the scholl pads are designed to work it differently with each pad. Post the question up on that other thread so other pros can answer your question as well, but without hogging Jens. (I'm subscribed to that thread as well)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Take it to PM dudes  this is long enough as it is  thanking you 

Well today went down to crail and i was pretty disheartened at the paint work  really all the hard work was gone  

So next week before I head to Holland im going to get it back to what it was. 

Tested the Wolfs clear bra and its an amazing concept but the product wouldnt last one min up here in Scotland with our weather climate but I will post something in the Wolf section regarding this. Sorry no pics yet but going to gather from people that took at the show


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

JenJen said:


> Tested the Wolfs clear bra


The mind boggles PICS! 

Take it its a high filler LSP as opposed to a item of Lingerie  :wave:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JenJen said:


> Take it to PM dudes  this is long enough as it is  thanking you
> 
> Well today went down to crail and i was pretty disheartened at the paint work  really all the hard work was gone
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate on your comment Jen? I was unaware of the product until I searched, thinking it was a typo lol, but then read the thread and watched the video and thought it looked good...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I will, ill do this tomorrow shattered from today so ill do it all after a good sleep.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JenJen said:


> I will, ill do this tomorrow shattered from today so ill do it all after a good sleep.


Me too.... Falling asleep as I type lol


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Your car looks good, yeah the paint work needs a little work......but the clear bra, personally im not a fan, removal was not that easy, speaking to another detailer (not sure if his name want to be mentioned) but if it rains and starts to come off, say behind a truck with spray etc....what complications would it cause if it run onto the front window etc.....


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Hahaha Robert, men arent supposed to be fans of bras... just something else you need to take off :lol:!!! 

Looked heaps better before it was washed, if its nice wether tomorrow im going to make a start at polishing it again and get the sealent back on it. 

Im not taken on the clear bra and ill chat to Jesse before i post any more comments on that.

The body wrap has performed and that has impressed me  just hope PB has stock so I can go buy some more


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Your car looks good, yeah the paint work needs a little work......but the clear bra, personally im not a fan, removal was not that easy, speaking to another detailer (not sure if his name want to be mentioned) but if it rains and starts to come off, say behind a truck with spray etc....what complications would it cause if it run onto the front window etc.....


Your right Bobby, it sounds great in principle, but in our climate, it is potentially dangerous, plus I aren't a fan of stuff that you have trouble removing.... I do like a lot of the wolf's range though, but had not even come across the bra until today lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Typed up a small review. Hope it makes sense pics to follow.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good Jen!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Never did update with pics of the Audi with BW on it, here you go

Bad pic but was getting dark


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Those photos taken up at Crail per chance ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

2 of them yeah


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice motor!!! :argie:

You forgot to blank out your plate in the last pic.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks but its ok I have a private plate going on it soon and most people know what it is anyhoo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it A4 JEN... that'd be pretty cool lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No lol same plate which has been on all my cars R777 JBM, those 7's have brought me a lot of luck haha


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well its been a while since I did anything to my car as ive been leaving the paint to "reharden" an it has :thumb:

Today thou I parked at Union Sq and came out to find this 










So I popped over to see my uncle and got the machine out to see if i could try fix it myself :buffer:

Now it looks like this 









So gave the car a good wash and resealed with fresh bodywrap ready for the winter and now my car looks something like... this


















Giving some amazing reflection shots









And i also did my uncles car while i was at it... 









again wearing bodywrap


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol @ the posh pinky sticking up in the reflection shot :lol:

Bummer about damage to your arch, but looks like you've done a good job. I'll give you marks out of 10 next time I see you :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Hehe Stuart... i was soaked and flithy from cleaning the alloys with the brush haha and didnt want to covered my phone with the dirt on my hands :lol: 

Im up your way alot just now so ill pop by see if your in one night


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gd job jen jen  now your car looks like a strawberry tart


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

why thank you oh wise one


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking good Jen, guess that was their paint/plastic? I've had that a couple of times.... Blood boiling is not the word....


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

One word Jen - ARRGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

RuFfBoY said:


> Looking good Jen, guess that was their paint/plastic? I've had that a couple of times.... Blood boiling is not the word....


I assume so, looked worse than it was at the start - thank god :thumb: you can still see where the clear coat has chipped but its blended in well.



335dAND110XS said:


> One word Jen - ARRGHHHHHHH!!!!!


Ok why?! please explain...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JenJen said:


> I assume so, looked worse than it was at the start - thank god :thumb: you can still see where the clear coat has chipped but its blended in well.
> 
> Looks so much better now though... In the first pic I thought it was yours that was through the paint.
> A careful hand with a paint brush and some clear coat and hardener could be a little project for you to build it back up.... a little shaving or flat sanding and a little more machine work... Just for our ocd tendencies :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

RuFfBoY said:


> JenJen said:
> 
> 
> > I assume so, looked worse than it was at the start - thank god :thumb: you can still see where the clear coat has chipped but its blended in well.
> ...


----------

